# puppy eating birds



## goosebuster25 (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a 17 week old yellow lab. She loves to retrieve and will retrieve dummy's all day long. When I throw frozen pigeons for her she started off great. She would fetch them and bring them straight back. Now the last 2 times I've had her retrieve pigeons, she just wants to eat them. I have her on a 50 ft rope and try to reel her in, but she stands on the bird and chews on it so I can't bring her back with the bird. How do I get her to quit eating the birds?


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

stop thowing birds until the dog as matured and has beed introduced to "hold" and if need be force fetch.

If you have purchased a good pup it will retrieve, no reason to thow tons of dummies and frozen birds at this age.

I would spend time on obedience at this age and leave the retrieving when this is complete.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Your dog is craving for natural raw meat food. Feed it at hme, it is healthy, and he will stop chewing on your birds brought down.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Forcing or a course in hold later on will cure the problem. For now, let's see what kind of problem you really have. I rarely use frozen bird's. Don't like them, never have.

Throw her a live clip wing pigeon and see what happens. Have her on a cc so you can put pressure to come to you when she picks up the bird. When she gets to you, don't take the bird right away, let her parade around with it for a while, always keeping her close on the leash.

Before I say anything more, try this and let us know what happens.


----------



## goosebuster25 (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks. I'll try that and let you know.


----------

